# Pixelated Font and UI on Windows 8



## itsKevin (Mar 3, 2013)

I never noticed this in windows 7 but as soon as I updated to windows 8, the font and UI buttons seem very pixelated. I have an AMD Radeon HD 7660G. Has anyone else gotten these UI problems or is it just me? Heres 2 pictures of my pixelated font and menu buttons. Is there any way to fix it to make it smooth? It looks awful right now.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

they look normal in what you posted no pixelisation

what are you running
video card brand and model
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for 12v line voltages and temperatures and post them

try reinstalling the video drivers,try another monitor


----------



## itsKevin (Mar 3, 2013)

------------------
System Information - ITS A LAPTOP BTW.
------------------
Time of this report: 3/6/2013, 07:28:05
Machine name: KEVIN-PC
Operating System: Windows 8 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9200.win8_gdr.130108-1504)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite S855D
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version CCB.03.72.026.20
Processor: AMD A10-4600M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 7650MB RAM
Page File: 1883MB used, 13446MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.02.9200.16384 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: AMD Radeon HD 7660G
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: AMD Radeon HD 7660G (0x9900)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Type: Full Device
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9900&SUBSYS_FB281179&REV_00
Display Memory: 4047 MB
Dedicated Memory: 478 MB
Shared Memory: 3568 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: unknown
Monitor Id: SEC3150
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.998Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1140 (English)
Driver Version: 
DDI Version: 11
Feature Levels: 11.0,10.1,10.0,9.3,9.2,9.1


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you need to state it is a laptop or you will receive help for a desktop

start again

connect a monitor and see if it is the same on screen


----------



## itsKevin (Mar 3, 2013)

my bad for the confusion. I do not have a spare desktop monitor at the moment. Most of my family use laptops and we don't really have a stable desktop in the house, we just check our emails and do work so we did not think a desktop was necessary. Thanks for replying to the topic though.

When I look closely I can clearly make out the pixels one by one.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

can you take your l/top to a friends place that is willing to help you out as i suspect the screen may be the problem


----------



## itsKevin (Mar 3, 2013)

okay, i connected it to my friends monitor and it showed the same problems. Do you think that the resolution might be the problem? My friends monitor is also 1366x768.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try reinstalling the video drivers

post a screen shot of your desktop

what you posted earlier looks normal i expected it to be normal on a monitor as well


----------

